# late Renaissance / early Baroque instrumental music on period instruments



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a Supraphon recording entitled "Mirabile Mysterium: Music of Rudolfine Prague". It's one of my favorite recordings.

Do you know or recommend any good late Renaissance / early Baroque instrumental music on period instruments?

I don't mind if there are voices, but I'd specifically like to hear more of those instruments!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

One person, who in many ways helped to kick this off is the late David Munrow. Check him out on you tube as well. Part of the beauty of the old instruments like shawms is that apart from the sound, the players go such interesting colours when they play them.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Some of the recordings by the New York Pro Musica are performances of music from that time.


----------



## Karabiner (Apr 1, 2013)

Go to Jordi Savall for excellent early music with the viola da gamba. Some more great CDs:


----------

